# Halloween Archetypes



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Well, since I'm an undertaker by trade, and if you can tell by my avatar, the Grim Reaper is the one I most identify with.


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Hmmm.... I would say the ghost who lurks in the shadows waiting for some poor unprepared victim to happen along.

Preferably a kid with an entire bag full of candy. Gotta have my treats.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

I like zombies myself..zombies are by far the easiest costume to make up...old clothes and a little make up and don't forget the acting...you know dragging the foot while you walk towards your victims


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

A big scarey guy lurking in the shadows dressed in all black...with a HUGE bag of candy!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I should say.....I identify with everything that is Halloween!


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm the witch with her trusty familiar, the black cat!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

During rare and precious mood-swings (or something?) I would like to think I might be the scary Druid lurking in the shadows at the edge of the primevil forrest watching, knowing things that maybe nobody elses knows or has ever thought about, making me a scary thing to those who are at least aware enough to know I know something that they don't (and probably never will?)
They don't have to like me, they fear me!!
(Insert evil laugh here~)


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm most like a vampire. Cold-hearted and pale one minute..... j/k


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

I most identify with skeletons, and if they've been drinking so much the better!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I am more like Bruce Willis. You know, love them one minute, kill them the next. Oh, that isn't what you asked. Oppss.

I guess mine would be Death..More or less unseen death. Death that you never see before it is too late.


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Jack-o-Lanterns! Cheery, inviting and traditional. Pair that with Ichabod Crane and... voila: TommyHawk!

I've got a thing for skeletons too; used to want to be an osteopath before my grades went into the toilet (around the time I started dating).


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Deathtouch said:


> I am more like Bruce Willis. You know, love them one minute, kill them the next. Oh, that isn't what you asked. Oppss.
> 
> I guess mine would be Death..More or less unseen death. Death that you never see before it is too late.


LOL DT!! Touch of death that looks like Bruce Willis - that's dangerous


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

*The Grim Reaper of Course*

Especially since I own a real scythe!!!

An abrupt scrape with it along the cement when I'm shrouded in fog is a definite attention getter.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

One of Draculas three wives!


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

Well since I teach hormonal 14-year-olds, I kinda have the whole queen of the dammed thing going on.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a fondness for skeletons and Medieval torture devices  

ironmaiden


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

The most un-like of who I am in everyday life. Beetlejuce (sp?). I get my hair all gray and put the make up on and I'm ready to tap dace necked on the hood of my car. LOL


----------



## Dead Pilot (Sep 2, 2004)

I am the "Bad Seed," an evil pumkin lurking in the pumpkin patch, sneaking up behind TOTs. Goes well with my love of carving pumpkins. And for scaring (scarring?) children

My wife is a witch, a little different every year, but always with the cackle - you know, the sound that drives small children into their mother's arms.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

I also like vampires. My favorite "monsters" are those that were human but are now twisted in some way. Like vampires and werewolves. I'm not much of a "blob" or "thing under the bed" person.


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

I think I identify with the black cat. I do tend to keep to myself alot sometimes working in a team of one. And cat's are solitary animals by nature. I like to creep around in the shadows!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I mostly identify with Black cats. I decorate with them, have one, and dress like one alot.


----------



## NecroBones (Oct 1, 2005)

Unk said:


> I most identify with skeletons, and if they've been drinking so much the better!


Skeletons here too.


----------

